# Gluing Foam Pipe Insulation



## velvetfoot

What is a good way to glue foam pipe insulation?
I've been using cable ties to keep it together in some way, but I'd like to glue it together for a better vapor seal.
I've tested a hot melt glue gun.  It works okay, but sticks only adequately, has the potential to burn you and melt the insulation, and does have to be pushed together for a little while.
I wonder if there is some nifty contact glue that people have used that compatible with foam that could be used to quickly seal up the foam insulation?
Thanks.


----------



## Vic99

Not glue, but I wrap duct tape around them.  Use a bit more than you think that you'll need and it will should work well.


----------



## lecomte38

super glue   ;-)


----------



## EatenByLimestone

Duct  tape


----------



## homebrewz

Some of them come with adhesive already on the seams, but they can be awkward to put on from the sides prematurely sticking together. 
I prefer wire ties myself.


----------



## Tarmsolo60

I have a couple cans of glue in my basement for that its called rubatex  r-320. It's in a can like PVC glue with a dauber for application.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/3F417


----------



## velvetfoot

Thanks. 
This afternoon I tried some of pvc glue but of course that wasn't any good.
I also tried some Weldwood Contact Cement and that seemed to work pretty well.  It too has a dauber but seemed to take a little less force to pull it apart compared to the hot melt.
The contact cement, which I imagine could be similar to the rubatex, could be a little hard to apply because it has to stay apart for a while, although maybe that's not a must?
I'll checkout that Rubatex stuff.


----------



## webby3650

With my business I deal with this stuff almost daily. The type that has adhesive already on it is OK until you walk away, it still needs taped, cold and hot weather ( if it is exposed) will release the adhesive. I don't see how anything could be easier than Duct Tape or electrical tape.


----------



## Redox

The stuff from Rubatex is nothing more than expensive contact cement.  We used to put the insulation on refrigerant lines with the gap at the 3 or 9 o'clock position and slab the cement on both sides at the same time.  The weight of the insulation would keep enough of a gap to allow the cement to dry and then just pinch it together.

I like the idea of hot melt, but contact cement always worked well on refrigerant lines.  They really need a good vapor barrier to keep the condensation down.

Chris


----------



## velvetfoot

Thanks.  I think I'll probably go with the contact cement.
It's not like there will be a lot of force on the stuff, pulling it apart.
This foam stuff is lighter than refrigerant stuff, so I might have to have some strategy to keep them apart while it dries.


----------

